# china



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

this is china my first american bully


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If there are still stitches in those ears you should pick up some mole skin so they'll stand when they heal.
She's a beautiful little girl. I heart black dogs. 
Welcome to GP.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is a thick lil girl , whats her bloodlines? very pretty, I love those black dogs to.


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks there was stitches in this pictures i have removed them because the were causing bumps, i have tried the mole skin and she managed to rip them out so i have now taped them and now they are looking alot better


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> she is a thick lil girl , whats her bloodlines? very pretty, I love those black dogs to.


gottie, razor and avent and thank you very much


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what you have is an American Bully.. not a pit bull... beautiful though.. i <3 black dogs


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

cEElint said:


> what you have is an American Bully.. not a pit bull... beautiful though.. i <3 black dogs


what is the difference? please explain


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Razors Edge and Gotti are American Bully lines.
Colby, Jeep, Carver, Eli, Red Boy, Jocko, Mountain Man are some APBT lines.
Take a look at the Bullies 101 section and it will explain in more detail.


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Razors Edge and Gotti are American Bully lines.
> Colby, Jeep, Carver, Eli, Red Boy, Jocko, Mountain Man are some APBT lines.
> Take a look at the Bullies 101 section and it will explain in more detail.


ok thanks ill do that


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You can read up about the american bully in the bullys 101 section. But pretty much the original bullys were created using UKC style APBT and crossed with AKC am staff dogs. Although at some point I would say all of todays bullys { some may argue } have had other breeds mixed in from EB's in the shorter stockier ones to corsos and other mastiff typed in the larger XL dogs. you can look at the APBT and american bullys and see the difference majority of the time. The APBT's dont get as big as the bullys do usually I believe 50lbs is average for the APBT and can be alot smaller then that even. If you use the search at the top there is tons of threads talking about APBT and bully differences .


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to GP! Cute pup.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful pup!

The others are pretty cute too


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks for the comments, i question about feeding her,she is on orijen puppy large which is what the breeder was feeding her, should i change it?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup! Get her off large breed food because it can cause knuckling and joint issues by growing to quick. Regular adult dog food is best and no more than 33% protein. Welcome to GP  she is a BIG girl!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Welcome and cute pup. 

Was it irony that prompted you to pick "mrshiftykey" as your screen name despite your aversion to the shift key? 

Just curious


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha very cute. Are those all your pups in that pic? How old They?


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Welcome and cute pup.
> 
> Was it irony that prompted you to pick "mrshiftykey" as your screen name despite your aversion to the shift key?
> 
> Just curious


No, just bad grammar, its is my gamer tag from my xbox live and i use it on every site sorry for that ill try to improve on it


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

ames said:


> Haha very cute. Are those all your pups in that pic? How old They?


Yes all mine, The one in the back is a husky x border collie she is 7 years, Then the other two are minpins, The black one is 6 years and the red one is 5 years and china is three months in the picture


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

Ears just the way i wanted them to look,only problem is the missing hair, Will it grow back ?


----------

